# Navajo Lake Treatment



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DWR proposing to treat Navajo Lake in October in an effort to reset the fishery


In an effort to restore the trout fishery at Navajo Lake — and rid the waterbody of its overwhelming Utah chub population — the Utah DWR is considering a rotenone treatment later this fall. Before that fishery reset occurs, the DWR wants to meet with the public, explain the treatment process and...




wildlife.utah.gov


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

Critter said:


> DWR proposing to treat Navajo Lake in October in an effort to reset the fishery
> 
> 
> In an effort to restore the trout fishery at Navajo Lake — and rid the waterbody of its overwhelming Utah chub population — the Utah DWR is considering a rotenone treatment later this fall. Before that fishery reset occurs, the DWR wants to meet with the public, explain the treatment process and...
> ...


Great time to do it with the low water level.

Thanks for posting the article.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

They've been talking about this all summer and will be interesting to see what the public input will generally have been. I'm guessing most locals and Lost Vegans are in favor of it as the fishery has really suffered. But I also wouldn't be shocked if a few environmentalist comment against the process.

I still need to head up and get some chub cut bait before they treat the lake. September will hopefully be a good time to do so.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

backcountry -- public input will be very interesting. I fear the majority of the Navajo Lake user base is a very "uneducated" group, and will ignorantly oppose a treatment. Those people (like yourself) that understand Navajo will certainly be in favor. Regardless -- It should (will?) get done.

I'm sure we'll also get the normal comments we hear for any project:
A. Plant bass
B. Plant walleye, musky, wiper
C. Save the "native" fish, transplant the native fish -- just don't kill the native fish
D. Is the name "Navajo Lake" offensive to any groups of people? Should the name be changed since we're going to kill it anyway?
E. Plant bass. We already have trout everywhere.
F. Plant walleye.
G. We need diversity in Utah. Please don't plant trout. Plant bass and walleye.
H. Try thinking outside the box. Let's try bass instead of trout.
I. Minnesota has bass, and it's way colder in Minnesota than Utah. Plant bass. And walleye.
J. Won't the pelicans just move the chubs back anyway?
K. Plant bass and walleye.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

You forgot a couple. 

A. Please don't stick Navajo with a slot limit. Its a pain to throw back most of your catch and it never has worked anywhere else......
B. Please don't stock any more of those stupid, weak fighting cutts....
C. Please don't stock any more frankenfish there..........
D. We don't need another rainbow fishery. We can catch those everywhere.........
E. Poisoning the lake and expecting a different result is the definition of insanity. (When you do the same thing over again and expect a different result.)


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

Poison the lake!!!!!! And any Vegas/California poop dicks that are camping at the lake while they are at it lol


----------

